
Ask HN: Is there a way for me to pay to get specific Linux issues fixed? - ngngngng
 I&#x27;m currently using Ubuntu as my daily driver, and as much as some people like to say that Ubuntu &quot;just works&quot;, it doesn&#x27;t. There&#x27;s daily issues you just have to get used to or spend 8 hours scrolling through forums and stack overflow finding fixes for, only to have broken on the next update.<p>Is it possible for me to sponsor getting specific issues in linux fixed? I know &quot;linux&quot; is broad here, I&#x27;m leaving it broad on purpose because I&#x27;m not attached to a specific DE or distro.
======
Firerouge
Red Hat is probably the most popular distro for paying for corporate support,
though I believe Canonical (Ubuntu) also offers corporate support contracts.

You'll likely be better served by getting in touch with a local Linux User's
Group if you're interested in paying an individual to solve problems for you.

------
ChrisGranger
Perhaps a service like Bountysource or FreedomSponsors...

[https://bountysource.com/](https://bountysource.com/)

[https://freedomsponsors.org/](https://freedomsponsors.org/)

